
Show HN: Shorty, a small URL shortening service built on gRPC - nevi-me
https://github.com/MovingGauteng/shorty
======
nevi-me
Hi HN, author here.

This is a small URL shortener that we wrote with Node.js, served with gRPC.
There's nothing special about it, but I've had a few people ask how I use
gRPC, so I decided to start open-sourcing some of our general-purpose repos
that use gRPC.

I'd appreciate some feedback :)

